# Hefty server/system update -- post issues here



## horseUSA (Jan 25, 2014)

Just conducted a large server software and system update, there maybe be some post update issues fyi. So, any database/page loading/email delivery/etc issues that you are having please post here. Thanks david.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just logged out and logged back in again. All good so far.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks David for all the work you do!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

I think there is the same problem with the search option we had previously. My posts/threads / latest post etc.. aren't accessed with these options both in my profile and My Posts at the top bar. It causes an error. 

Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good find Wojtek, check mine and the same error message.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

OK. I think it can be fixed soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Someone stole my bacon during the update!
I'll be back in 5, if it has returned by then, I'm will to forget the whole thing....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

In 5 pints or more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmmm......


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm having same problem as Wurger. Not able to search My Replies/ Threads, etc.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

Undoubtedly the port of the server was closed again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2014)

Haven't had any problems so far, though I did notice that older post likes have disappeared. Not sure if that's a recent problem or if they were reset during the last big upgrade.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2014)

still getting "oops" on profile requests on a Mac OSX+ using Chrome

MM


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 25, 2014)

Should be up and running now.


Wurger said:


> I think there is the same problem with the search option we had previously. My posts/threads / latest post etc.. aren't accessed with these options both in my profile and My Posts at the top bar. It causes an error.
> 
> Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> Should be up and running now.



Yep... working now. THX.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2014)

... working this morning, thanks all.

MM


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2014)

Just wondering about that port. Are you using external indexing service for the search functionality David (sphinx by the look of the port number)? Could it be that it isn't started in the init.d and so it doesn't autostart on reboots?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2014)

Just started getting cross-scripting warnings this afternoon in my IE browser.

Happened only a couple times, might be screwed up spam coding and will go away when the ad refreshes...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2014)

Except for my computer, everything seems to be in working order. My puter is dying.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2014)

Not noticed any issues here David. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2014)

No issues on my end Horse.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't seem to be able to 'like' (or dislike) any posts.
In the status bar at the bottom of my screen, it shows javascript:// when I hover over the like/dislike/bacon buttons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2014)

Just tried on your post. Seems to work. The javascript iscorrect as the buttons use javascript and the browser is telling you that. You're sure you're not blocking any javascript in your browser, gumbyk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 28, 2014)

hmmm. seems to be working now.


----------

